# Deformed Udder?



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Ever since we got her, one of our Kinder does, Storm, has had an awful udder and teats. I was just wondering if anyone knew a possible cause why they are they way they are. Could she have been born with it? Her kid suckled on only one side? Mastitis? We asked the former owners and they had no clue. She had kidded once, not sure how many there were, and they said they never milked her.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is another photo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

is she dry? I'm sure it will look much better full!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope she's dry in those pics. To me, it looks like she had a kid or kids that nursed on one side and so now it's somewhat crooked. I'm assuming she has kinda bolbous teats which can be improved on her kids with the right buck. But to get a good idea of what her udder actually looks like, she needs to be in milk and her udder needs to fill


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> I hope she's dry in those pics. To me, it looks like she had a kid or kids that nursed on one side and so now it's somewhat crooked. I'm assuming she has kinda bolbous teats which can be improved on her kids with the right buck. But to get a good idea of what her udder actually looks like, she needs to be in milk and her udder needs to fill


 :thumbup:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, how old is she? I have a doe whose udder looks kind of like this empty, minus the funky teats. It hangs all pouch-like in that manner is what I'm getting at. This is how it looks full:



















But she is 9, this was this spring's udder...so when it deflates well...old nanny boobies. Lol.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh yes, she is dry. We suspect her to be preggers though, so hopefully she will look much better full soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes they get baggy like that after so many kiddings. Hopefully it'll round out (=


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with Kylee. Kids can mess up teats and udders just like we can during milking. It should be nice when it's full.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree, she will look much different when her udder is full. Firelight27, you got me laughing with your "old nanny boobies"! Dreamchaser, what do you mean by "just like we can"? Can we mess up their udders if we don't milk them in a proper way? Got me wondering now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could that be a fish teat?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happybleats, no thats not fish teat. Fish teat is split, or a blind teat off of the main one.
It looks like it might have double orifice, hard to tell though.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Nancy. It kind of looks like she might have a double orifice.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

It doesn't look deformed to me at all. pretty normal looking dry doe/ maybe not best udder quality though. Not even seeing a badly damaged side to indicate mastitis. Also not thinking it looks like a double orfice just bulbous teats. I agree, it may surprise you when full


----------

